# Need winter 16"or 17" steel wheel suggestion



## first65now05 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm wanting to purchase a set of black steel wheels (16 or 17X6") that will bolt directly to the 05 GTO 5X120 bolt pattern. Any suggestions who offers anything like this. Apparently Tire Rack does not.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think there are any.

I also don't think 16's will clear the 2005-6 brakes.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Pick up a set of BMW wheels?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol: that's silly. I don't think you're going to find any steelies.

Solution: buy a winter beater


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Solution: buy a winter beater


This. If there is even the remotest chance of wiggle room in my budget this winter I'm picking up something in equiped with 4wd.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My Grand Am grips pretty hard on Blizzaks. It could do a foot of snow if it had another couple inches of ground clearance. 8" is about the limit.


----------

